# LCD density, homescreen grid size, and correct icon display



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

Looking to see if anyone has found any nice sweet spots for LCD density between 240 and 320 and homescreen size, so that icons will all resize correctly. I've been running 246 with a 7x7 homescreen in apex launcher and everything works great. However, I recently wanted to try to bump my LCD density up a little bit and maybe shrink the homescreen layout a bit, but I'm having a hard time finding densities to match homescreen grid size such that I don't get a mix of tiny and big icons.

So, anyone running in the range of 250-280 or so and have a nice-go to setup that you'd care to share?


----------



## Metallice (Jan 27, 2012)

I always set my density at 260 with a 6x5 layout and it works just fine.


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

Any market issues at 260?


----------



## Metallice (Jan 27, 2012)

Detonation said:


> Any market issues at 260?


You'll always have market issues if you change your density unless you use the temp fix outlined in AOKP or a permanent fix like LCD density modder pro in the market.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

Metallice said:


> I always set my density at 260 with a 6x5 layout and it works just fine.


Cool I might try that one out next time I tinker with things. I think that I'm actually most served by having a 7-item dock but that's a separate setting, and I could probably stand to trim down a lot of my homescreen icons. I feel like 70% of them rarely get used to warrant the layout.


----------



## monky_1 (Aug 26, 2011)

LCD 421 is the lowest you can go before your phone thinks its a tablet. 
And I have LCD modder pro so my apps are still compatible 
And the lowest you can is 200 after that somethings break.








My LCD is set to 200 nova launcher 7x7


----------



## SwiftLegend (Jan 9, 2012)

monky_1 said:


> LCD 421 is the lowest you can go before your phone thinks its a tablet.
> And I have LCD modder pro so my apps are still compatible
> And the lowest you can is 200 after that somethings break.
> 
> ...


Not true, around 192 the phone switches to tablet mode.


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

LCD Density Modder Pro doesn't do anything for app compatibility. All it does is provide an easy way to change the density (which was great once; now most roms have this built in), and the Pro version adds in market compatibility fixes you can download(which, as far as I know, are not up to date as of this writing). Also, as far as app compatibility and density goes:
-246 Is the lowest 'normal' density; no radical UI problems.
-245 and below: Contacts app becomes distorted if you tap on a picture to get the little pop up.
-240 and below: Music app goes into tablet mode. (Market should regain normalcy at exactly 240 as it is a standard DPI)
-192 and below: Phone enters true tablet mode across the board.


----------



## monky_1 (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeah my phone thinks its tablet


----------



## GeekMcLeod (Jan 10, 2012)

Metallice said:


> I always set my density at 260 with a 6x5 layout and it works just fine.


Exact same here. I have never had any issues like this. Not even with the market.

Sent from my GSM Galaxy Nexus running AOKP 33 w/ LeanKernel 3.3 + Tweaks 13.3


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

Huh. Well I was playing around with this and found that any improperly sized icons can be corrected by just re-dragging the app out from the drawer. Don't know why it didn't occur to me to just try that earlier, guess I just didn't like the idea of re-creating homescreens from scratch. Guess the sky's the limit, then.

Edit: Aaaand it seems like the only ones that have this problem are the ones that I've renamed them on the homescreen. Probably something doesn't get updated correctly between restoring backups etc.


----------

